# Phrag. Barbara LeAnn 'Anna Claire' AM/AOS



## eaborne (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is my Barbara LeAnn that I got awarded earlier this year. The color is much more intense with the cooler temperatures!
(besseae x fischeri)





In the greenhouse


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh yeah, intense is the right word. I don't have a good word for the exact
color...well, WOW works pretty well. Gorgeous!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2014)

Great shape, and good color!!!! What size is the bloom? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids! Good color and proportions.


----------



## labskaus (Nov 16, 2014)

Just perfect!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 16, 2014)

How big is the plant? Is it also grown s/h? Must be the season, my Graeme Jones is blooming.


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats!! Very nice color.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 16, 2014)

Perfect!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 16, 2014)

So nice! This is going to have to go on my want list.


----------



## slc (Nov 16, 2014)

Inspiring!


----------



## eteson (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice hybrid. I am trying to remake it.
Does it self pollinate as fischerii?


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 16, 2014)

A beauty, and worthy of it's award.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 16, 2014)

very nice for sure


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, that one is near perfect with such great color. Well deserving of its award.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 16, 2014)

Haven't seen any evidence of self-pollination in our clones.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 16, 2014)

Sweet! Do I have this one?


----------



## eaborne (Nov 17, 2014)

JeanLux said:


> What size is the bloom? Jean



It varies with the largest bloom to date being 7.4cm(about 3 inches.)


----------



## eaborne (Nov 17, 2014)

eteson said:


> Does it self pollinate as fischerii?



Elisio, No this plant has never self pollinated(only intentionally)


----------



## eaborne (Nov 17, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> How big is the plant? Is it also grown s/h? Must be the season, my Graeme Jones is blooming.



Linus, It is not a very big plant. Definately larger than fischeri but smaller than a besseae. It is actually potted in semi-hydro in a medium bark/charcoal/sponge rock mix.


----------



## eteson (Nov 17, 2014)

eaborne said:


> Elisio, No this plant has never self pollinated(only intentionally)


Great!
I am sure it is going to have very good progeny!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2014)

Perfection! Congratulations!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 18, 2014)

That's sock-knockingly bright! Congrats!


----------



## under1630 (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice, love the intense color and balance.


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice pop!


----------



## kellyincville (Nov 19, 2014)

Those proportions are perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 20, 2014)

Great colour and shape, it's almost perfectly symmetrical. I generally do not like hybrids, I prefer the species in any genus. Phrags are the exception, I really like Phrag hybrids. There is something about primary Phrag hybrids that is very attractive, this is a really gorgeous flower and makes me want to get one!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind comments. It is greatly appreciated and this is a favorite of mine!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 22, 2014)

Gorgeous! Great colouration!


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 22, 2014)

Lovely. Well grown and flowered!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2015)

very nice flower, congrats!



Linus_Cello said:


> How big is the plant? Is it also grown s/h? Must be the season, my Graeme Jones is blooming.



pictures! ... and where did you get it?


----------

